# GARY's PRIME RIB AND PORK BUTT



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

*GARY’s PRIME RIB AND PORK BUTT*​*I have been in the mood for Prime Rib for a while, so I pulled one out of the freezer and into the Fridge for a slow thaw. My wife asked me, since I was already going to smoke would I throw on a Pork Butt for one of my Grandsons friends’ family. I said well if I am going to do that I need to do some beans, links and BBQ sauce.*

*So here we go……*

*11/10/15      Outside Temp. 49°*

*6:30 AM ---  Fired up smoker, Pulled Butt out of Fridge   *

*7:00 AM ---  Prepped Butt, EVOO & My Rub*

*7:30 AM  --- Smoker at 250°, Put the Butt on*

*8:30 AM ---  Rendered bacon, added onions and Jalapeño pepper, beans *

*                         and other seasonings.*

*9:00 AM  --- Beans on, added another split, still rocking along at 250°*

*(Note :) added splits as needed to maintain 250 ° *

*1:30 PM ---   Dampened back the heat to 225° put on Prime Rib pulled the*

*                           beans off.*

*Maintained 225° till end of smoke*

*2:00 PM ---  Links on*

*5:00 PM --- Pork Butt & Links ready *

*5:30 PM  ---Prime Rib Ready.*

*I pulled the Butt and got links, beans, sauce, buns and chips ready to deliver.*

*Prime Rib Rested on the counter for about 20 min.*

*I picked up several of these $6.99 lb*













IMG_20151209_133700_623.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Bears school of cross cuts*













IMG_20151209_134124_961.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Some L&P Thick and SPOG*













IMG_20151209_134519_283.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Wrapped and back in the fridge till smoke time*













IMG_20151209_134948_173.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Pork Butts $.97 lb*













IMG_20151210_070249_317.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Butt with EVOO and my Rub*













IMG_1961.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Beans waiting on their turn*













IMG_1962.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Butt had been on about an hour and a half before*

*I put the beans on*













IMG_1966.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Prime Rib out of the fridge and resting quietly *

*waiting on its turn*













IMG_1970.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*You can see all that great flavor dripping down*

*into the beans*













IMG_1974.CR2.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Close up*













IMG_1975.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Prime Rib on, Beans are off*













IMG_1977.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Added the links*













IMG_1978.CR2.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*I sneaked a shot of the PR*













IMG_1979.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Shot of the Beans after they were smoked and stirred*

*to blend in all that great **dripping flavor*













IMG_1980.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*I pulled the Butt and let it rest for a few, Temp was 208º*













IMG_1982.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Another look*













IMG_1983.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Bone slid right out, I did not wrap wanted a heavy bark*













IMG_1984.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Butt pulled, everything ready to wrap and be delivered*













IMG_1987.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*And the real star of the smoke*













IMG_1988.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015


















IMG_1989.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015


















IMG_1991.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*Trimmed the bones out for me later on*













IMG_1992.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*And a couple of slices*













IMG_1993.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*This is super juicy and tender*













IMG_1994.jpg



__ gary s
__ Dec 11, 2015






*This PR was fantastic,  If you have never had Smoked PR you have got to try this*

*ten times better than oven cooked.*

*Thanks for Looking*

*Gary*


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2015)

Holy Shoot !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was just about to get off my 'Puter, and this post popped up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All of the meat & Beans look Perfect !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think you ought to be locked up for stealing those Butts down there!!!   97 cents ---Sheeesh!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Gary, and Fantastic Post !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Shoot !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a good teacher !!    Thanks for the compliment and Point

If shipping wasn't so high I would send you some of those cheap butts.

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 11, 2015)

HO.  LEE.  COW!  Nice work Mr Gary!

Looks like a lot of happy people around your area, and some jealousy here on the net!  The PR looked spot on.  I too trim off the ribs for "later".

I love to cook beans under a butt or brisket like you do.  Makes for a great flavor.


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> HO.  LEE.  COW!  Nice work Mr Gary!
> 
> Looks like a lot of happy people around your area, and some jealousy here on the net!  The PR looked spot on.  I too trim off the ribs for "later".
> 
> I love to cook beans under a butt or brisket like you do.  Makes for a great flavor.


Thanks CB   It was good    Shhhhhh   on the beans or everyone will know.

Pork was a big hit at my grandsons friends house     Probably monday I'll be making some breakfast sausage

for some friends of ours

Gary


----------



## mowin (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh my. I'd eat that. :drool.  I love PR, but the wife has to have everything cooked till its flavor less and dry as cardboard.  I couldn't abuse a PR like that....

Gosh that looks good.. Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

Holy smoking jahosaphat Dang it Gary that looks great - Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker and yours looked very happy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow what a great looking job need some more friends? Hey you could ship to Bear he pay freight and I could pick some up there only about 6 hours from me. again another fine job by one of the masters.


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey Thanks guys  and for the points

Gary


----------



## joe black (Dec 11, 2015)

Gary.  It jus' don't no better'n that.  The butt was spot on.  I'm going to have to get my wife to split the next beans with me and we'll have a showdown.  Hers have always been wonderful.  The PR  looked great.  The inside color was awesome and the slices looked excellent.  When our new Restaurant Depot is open, or somebody decides to give me a rib roast, I'll try one.  I have to look twice before putting that much money in my smoker.

Thanks for all the pics.  It was a great learning experience, as usual.  :points:


----------



## seenred (Dec 11, 2015)

Everything looks great Gary!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That rib roast came out awful purty!  If it tasted as good as it looked, you had some happy eaters at your house.  Been a while since I smoked a rib roast.  I think I've got a couple still in the freezer...might be time to thaw one of them out!  I'm a little stingy with these roasts cuz their so dang expensive!  It's been a while since I've seen any for $6.99 in my neck of the woods.

Nicely done!  







Red


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks so much Joe and Red, I appreciate it.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey Gary

Now just exactly WHY did you have to post this an hour and a half before supper time???????  Gonna have to use up the better part of a roll of paper towel to dry off my keyboard, I'm drooling so much.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The prime rib looks great, but its the butt that really has me going.  You wanted heavy bark, and boy did you get it right!!!!!

And the beans, well..................

All in all a really GREAT smoke.







Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Gary

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 11, 2015)

Great job Gary! Love that roast. Back to cooking supper..... cooking crawfish etouffee. Gonna have it over fried catfish.... Oh yeah baby!

I was just complaining to the butcher today that we've had two price drops in butts but all I can do is debone 'em and freeze 'em right now its just to dang hot to make andouille, sausage or tasso. Soon as it cools off enough you'll go back up on the prices. Down now to .89/lb. She told me not to fret, she just ordered for her special stock 800 cases so she'll be able to hold prices for the good customers! Yes, smoking meats does have its advantages.......... She commented that she was outta bacon and andouille.

Great looking smoke!


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazing job again, gary. That PR is cooked beautifully!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 11, 2015)

Crazy good Gary!

b


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank's Brian.      Busy Week ?  I'll bet your ready to fire up that new smoker 

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow Gary.    Another great cook.

Wish I lived closer I would be knocking.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thank's Brian.      Busy Week ?  I'll bet your ready to fire up that new smoker
> 
> Gary


Yeah  I just got back today.  Three more trips and I'm done for the year!  Thanks for asking man.

 So was thinking about a brisket... But see a 50% chance of rain for the weekend! Dang it! 

Gary this may be your best smoke yet! You've got three of the four major food groups on the grate!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2015)

WOW !!!!  Ya totally knocked that smoke outta the park my friend !  That all looks soooo dang good...  Thumbs Up   We love PR & PP...   Very nice !


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh my.  This made me hungry and its 11:30 at night.  Everything looks so great.  I LOVE heavy, crispy delicious bark... That butt looks awesome and the prime rib... Damn!!!  I am not a huge bean fan but with all those magical drippings, I might just be able to tolerate them haha.  Great cook!  POINTS!


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 11, 2015)

Prime ribs lookin' mighty fine from here!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey thanks guys

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2015)

Great little irking smoke Gary! 

I took out a prime rib the other day to thaw. I put mine in the garage, not the fridge. Right now the garage is the name temp as the fridge! Not going to smoke this one, going to salt crust it in the Dutch oven!


----------



## jhend (Dec 12, 2015)

Well not much left to say but great smoke job Gary. Thanks for the detailed times and temperatures. I may have missed it in reading but what type of wood did you use and do you have a recipe for the beans that you could share?

Thanks John


----------



## boykjo (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice Gary...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






         Where did ya get the links....  Your not going to be real poopular around people for a while with all those beans......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Joe


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 12, 2015)

Great looking food Gary!  I love the no wrap butt bark!  Never been a fan of prime rib, but I've never had one smoked.  That looks delicious!

Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2015)

Man o' man Gary, that was the best breakfast I've had in a long time.  My belly feels full just looking at those pics, and I haven't even had breakfast yet!  Hey, I think you just created a new diet sensation.  Great job!


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Very nice Gary...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. As bad as I hate to admit it they were store bought 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I am out of everything.

Gary


----------



## rgdoherty (Dec 12, 2015)

Man that looks AWESOME, like if you put a piece of that prime rib on a plate on top of my head, my tongue would beat my teeth out trying to get to it AWESOME!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 12, 2015)

Gary, WOW! what an excellent smoke !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreadylock (Dec 12, 2015)

nicely done looks so delicious please sir i could get some     oh ill have to make it for xmas


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 12, 2015)

Doing what you did.... And doing it on a stick burner....  Is awesome.  Was not an easy smoke with the variety of meats. b


----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2015)

Gary, you nailed this smoke session! Looking great!


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Doing what you did.... And doing it on a stick burner....  Is awesome.  Was not an easy smoke with the variety of meats. b


Where's the Pics ?

Gary


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2015)

Great smoke.

Great beef.

Great pork.

Great beans.

Great Qview.

Other than that, a fair post.

Point

Disco


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2015)

WOW!!!

Looks Fantastic!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you Disco and Todd

Gary


----------



## b-one (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice looking smoke! I thought our $1.25# butts were nice!


----------



## bryce (Dec 12, 2015)

Fantastic cook Gary. I appreciate your effort all the way over here. Looks like a meal i'd gladly pay for.

Great job!

Bryce


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking Good Gary!
 

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 12, 2015)

I be hungry now....


----------



## chef willie (Dec 13, 2015)

another successful cook....that PR looks perfect....xlnt job!!!.......Willie


----------



## bear55 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh man, it just don't get any better than that.

Richard


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2015)

Gary another meal you took to top thanks Bud for sharing.So so sorry for being late,taking care of last minute shoppers.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks a bunch guys, much appreciated and for the Point

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey Gary

This always becomes a topic of discussion  know meat prices vary across the country I was in Sam's club yesterday in Dover DE. prime rib $9.00 lb.


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2015)

If I missed Thanking anyone I'll do it now  Thank You    a very fun smoke with terrific results, I would recommend  smoking a prime rib if you have not tried it. You Will Be Hooked.

Thanks again

Gary


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 13, 2015)

I just ate & was full, now I'm hungry again!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome cook Gary. man you are a busy guy! Awesome prices too!


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks SQWIB

Gary


----------



## reinhard (Dec 14, 2015)

Wish I was there!!! Man that looks great!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Reinhard.


----------



## zach5483 (Dec 14, 2015)

Never smoked my beans, but will next time.  I bet that taste great when the dripping go into them.


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

zach5483 said:


> Never smoked my beans, but will next time.  I bet that taste great when the dripping go into them.


There is no comparison , The smoke hits it out of the park

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> Wish I was there!!! Man that looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and for the point

Gary


----------



## travisty (Dec 14, 2015)

That all looks sooooooooo good! I cant believe the prices you got for all that meat, ive never seen anything that cheap where im at!


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2015)

Wish I would have smoked a bigger one !!!  I could stand another meal or a couple more ribs.

I left some meat on those rascals and they were gooood 

Gary


----------



## daricksta (Dec 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> *GARY’s PRIME RIB AND PORK BUTT*
> 
> *I have been in the mood for Prime Rib for a while, so I pulled one out of the freezer and into the Fridge for a slow thaw. My wife asked me, since I was already going to smoke would I throw on a Pork Butt for one of my Grandsons friends’ family. I said well if I am going to do that I need to do some beans, links and BBQ sauce.*
> 
> ...


It all looks superb, Gary. What kind of wood did you use for the smoke?


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2015)

*Pecan Wood -------------------*

*Gary*


----------



## daricksta (Dec 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> *Pecan Wood -------------------*
> 
> *Gary*


You wanted the smoke flavor more understated. I've just pecan pellets a few times, frequently mixing it with apple wood pellets.


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You wanted the smoke flavor more understated. I've just pecan pellets a few times, frequently mixing it with apple wood pellets.


We really like the flavor from Pecan, plus I had about a years worth of splits that my son cut and split for me.

Gary


----------



## cats49er (Dec 16, 2015)

Just like  normal,all of Gary's cook look mouth watering.And the recipes I've tried are keepers.Keep'em coming.


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank's  Cat's

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice job on the PR.. Price was right too..That thick Lee and Perrins sauce is the bomb on PR.. It's hard to find around here sometime. You cant beat it in my opinion.


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks HT

Gary


----------



## joopster (Dec 21, 2015)

Good job Gary - hope mine turns out just as good!


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh I'll bet it will !!

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2016)

Hey this would be a great Memorial Day Smoke (Or anytime)  Bout time for another one

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 30, 2016)

I was thinking about doing this again maybe for Christmas, I get to looking at Bear's PR and get hungry 

Maybe they will run them on sale.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2016)

gary s said:


> I was thinking about doing this again maybe for Christmas, I get to looking at Bear's PR and get hungry
> 
> Maybe they will run them on sale.
> 
> Gary


Around here Christmas week is usually the best time to but "Choice" Prime Rib.

I still have 2 or 3 left from last year. I might still get 4 more for my Freezer stash.

Bear


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Around here Christmas week is usually the best time to but "Choice" Prime Rib.
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 left from last year. I might still get 4 more for my Freezer stash.
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to be on the lookout for a deal on them. I'm dying to do one, I never have.


----------



## gary s (Nov 30, 2016)

Come to think of it, I think it was December last year when they ran them on Sale

Gary


----------

